
Idempotency at Work at Airbnb - PeterZaitsev
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/avoiding-double-payments-in-a-distributed-payments-system-2981f6b070bb
======
externalreality
Nice article about data consistency. While I don't believe its a hard problem,
It can easily trip you up and cause developers to have to spend time figuring
it out. Nice article.

About the picture of the office - every time I see developers use laptops I
cringe a bit. They are always hunched over in the most uncomfortable looking
poster because the keyboard is attached to the screen. I would recommend
buying another keyboard and attaching it to the laptop so that you have more
degrees freedom to adjust your viewing angle. You'll thank me in 20 years.

